# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  ویرایش , یا اتصال به یک webpart  و استفاده از مقادیری که کاربر در آن وب پارت وارد می کند درکد نویسی

## NIUSHA_KH

سلام دوستان

کسی میدونه که آبا امکان داره یک وب پارت رو که بصورت built in  در شیرپوینت وجود داره را میشه ویرایش کرد و تغییرش داد؟
میتونیم یک وب پارت دیگه به صفحه اضافه کنیم و به آن وب پارت وصلش کنیم ولی من نمیدونم که چطور میشه به مقادیری که کاربر در آن وارد کرده در کد نویسی دسترسی داشت.
Untitled.png  همینطور که در شکل میبینید من وب پارتی را که خودم ساختم ،                       به وب پارت new event  اضافه کردم و به هم connect کردم  اما نمیدونم چطور به فیلد هاش دسترسی داشته باشم.

----------


## mehdin69

وب پارت  با vs ساخته شده؟؟؟؟ یا در خود sharepoint ؟؟؟

----------


## NIUSHA_KH

ba Visual studio

----------


## pep30cula

شما باید از طریق کانکشن دو وب پارت رو بهم متصل کنید که دو حالت میتونه داشته باشه: Consumer و Provider
1. اگر وب پارت شما Consumer باشه که در این حالت میتونی دیتاهای ارسالی از وب پارت Provider رو بخونی
2. اگر وب پارت شما Provider باشه که دیگه نیازی به خوندن دیتا از وب پارت دیگه ای نداری (معمولا برای فیلتر کردن استفاده میشه)

----------

